# Tartan 34 v Pacific Seacraft Mariah 31



## AuntB (Dec 31, 2009)

It is hard to narrow my focus for our first sailboat and I am looking for peoples thoughts.

I am looking for a safe, affordable, forgiving, comfortable, well made, sea kindly, maintained, simple boat that can be single handled. I am handy but do not want a project. This forum and others have convinced me of the wisdom of getting a boat that is in good shape rather than purchasing a project. We have a small family of 3, but I am 6'3" and want to be able to stand up below. Most of our sailing will be in the Chesapeake Bay but I want to be able to go to Maine, the Florida Keys, and beyond. So we are looking for a day sailor, a weekender, and a boat capable of making the occasional longer trip. I enjoy speed but a smooth motion is more important. 

I am looking at two boats:

1977 Pacific Seacraft Mariah 31'. $35,000. Full keel with 4'5" draft. It is in very good condition, '77 yanmar raw water cooled with less than 2,000 hours. Racor filter. Tiller with wind vane self steering. Bottom was peeled this year. Roller furling with newer sails from the mid 90's. This boat needs about $6,500 of work to replace the rotted bowsprit, sampson posts, and repair the companionway hatch (I have the estimate in hand). Otherwise, the boat is in very good shape. This is the first model of the PSC 31" with 15,000 pounds displacement. It is very different from the current PSC 31'.

1974 Tartan 34. $30,000. Draft 3'11" to 8'4" with the board down. Also in good condition. New Volvo engine and fuel tanks in '98. Tiller. New paint. Interior varnished in 2001. All the teak has been refinished. Roller furling and the sails are less than 6 years old.

What should I be aware of for these two boats?


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

Isn't ther Chesapeake a relativley light air venue, ala LonIsland Sound? If so, botht hese boats are pretty slow rated by PHRF, the Tartan rating 174, the PSC 31 rating 204. I would worry that with a vessel like the 31 you could spend mos tot the season under power.


----------



## Yorksailor (Oct 11, 2009)

Tartan 34 is a great little sail boat, I have raced in the bay on one and from St Pete to Isla Mujeres where it performed very well in heavy weather. For a 34 ft boat that 174 PHRF is very reasonable and the boat sails well in light air.

The board makes it very versatile and a great gunkholer that can sail to windward. I have a 78-yr-od friend who has just sailed his 34 from Miami to Grenada, about 1500 miles.

The new engine is a plus,they used to put a funky German engine in them.

The Tartan also sounds as though it is in better condition. With over 600 built it is a boat that has stood the test of time.

Conclusion: take the Tartan

Phil


----------



## baboon (Aug 7, 2008)

I agree with York. A boat that needs 6K worth of work may end up needing more than that once you tear into it. If the Tartan is ready to go, you will come out way ahead from a cost standpoint.

Be very carefull with the volvo engine. 12 years old is not new, parts are really steep and on older models can be hard to find. It is not a reason to pass on the Tartan, but a good motor inspection is needed. If it has been well maintianed in can last for decades.


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

Go with the Tartan. If you spend a lot of time on the Bay, you will appreciate the somewhat faster boat.


----------



## AuntB (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks for the input. I need the help to avoid making an emotional decision. That PSC is just beautiful. I will spend some time with the Tartan this weekend.


----------



## MC1 (Jan 6, 2008)

AuntB said:


> Thanks for the input. I need the help to avoid making an emotional decision. That PSC is just beautiful. I will spend some time with the Tartan this weekend.


Although I have a PSC, I also would have said to go with the Tartan based on your initial post (since you're primarily looking for a day sailor and weekender for use mainly on the bay). It's great that you're planning to spend some time with the Tartan this weekend. The older Tartan's at my marina are wonderful boats.

Don't make an emotional decision, but also don't totally write off the emotional aspect. Having a boat you feel is "just beautiful" makes it a pleasure to own. You'll appreciate the kind words from others as well. To be on the safe side though, I'd agree with other posts above and double the $6.5K estimate "just in case" and see how that influences your decision.

If you haven't already, you may want to take a look at the recent "If not a Pacific Seacraft, then what?" thread ( http://www.sailnet.com/forums/pacific-seacraft/67120-if-not-pacific-seacraft-what.html for some similar pro/con arguments.


----------



## AuntB (Dec 31, 2009)

The part of the "If not a PSC..." post that got to me was the idea that I should just go sailing. Stop thinking so much. 

I hitched a ride the last 2 weekends and have plans for next weekend also. That's fun, but not the same as owning a boat. Maybe I should pitch this whole boat buying thing and call the man who advertised a free Rainbow 23.


----------



## MC1 (Jan 6, 2008)

I think if you're actually going to buy a boat, thinking and soliciting a range of opinion is a good thing. I think if you're just thinking about doing some more thinking about buying a boat, going sailing's probably the better idea.


----------



## tsuidc (Mar 2, 2008)

Make sure you or your surveyor closely inspect the centerboard pivot pin for wear where it connects to the pivot arm. The pin connection to the pivot arm of a Tartan 34 of this vintage is a rather unique system: square pivot pin in a square hole in the pivot arm. There is probably substantial pivot pin wear for a '74 if not replaced recently. This may result in the board not being able to be raised all the way or at all. Some owners have sealed the board up permanently to overcome the problem, but that kind of defeats the purpose of a centerboard boat. The pin can be replaced, but it is not an easy task. Also watch for balsa deck core rot.


----------



## AuntB (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks for the tips. The weather is a bit sketchy right now and this may not be a good weekend to go out. We are planning on spending a little time on the Tartan and may also look at a Pearson 10.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

FOr what you describe, a lighter disp boat like the Tartan, Pearson, There are probably some Cal's, Jeanneau's Beneteaus, rangers, Islanders etc that will fit what you want to do more than a PSC. "IF" you were heading offshore right away, then a PSC is worth it....maybe.....

But for daysailing, a lighter fin keel or CB model would be my choice over a heavier disp that will not always sail well in lighter airs, as there is where you are, or I am in Puget Sound.

You might find it worth looking or getting back articles from "Good Old Boat" and see what some of the writers etc say about boats like what you are looking at. I also have one of the writers emails, I could find out the list they have done, but it may also be online at there website too.

HERE is a common how the article reads from them on a review boat.

marty

Marty


----------



## AuntB (Dec 31, 2009)

The PSC 31 is off the list. Its a lot more fun to be on a responsive boat and the serious off shore stuff is not in the short term future. Its a beautiful boat, but the 31 is off the list.
Agree, Good Old Boat is useful. I subscribe and have some of the back issues. Good reading.
One additional issue is my height, 6'3". I want to be able to stand up below. I can slip off my shoes and deal with 6'2" but 5'9" headroom is hard after a little while. 
I looked seriously at a Cal 29, but the headroom, older mast support and Atomic 4 that needed work drove me away. A clean beautiful Cal 29 may have sealed the deal, but that would have been a different boat.
The process of sailing a little, looking a little, and reading a little has been an education. There is a lot more to learn.


----------



## AlanGSYS (Aug 11, 2010)

Tartan is nice, but don't neglect a look at a Sabre.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

The head room part........if daysailing or weekending, frankly, it is not as big a deal as one thinks. IF offshore or equal, for many days straight, living aboard. I would have issues with a boat that has less head room than I was tall. 

If you did not figure it out, the Jeanneau article I linked is my boat. Richard is a bit taller than I am, he found he headroom to be more of an issue than I. BUT< my twin sons are 5'16" tall, another crew is about the same height, they have yet to what I would call really complain. Some boats are what some boats are. Richards boat was reviewed IIRC earlier this year, or late last year, so you can see the difference in what he looks for vs myself. 

There is a CS36 across from me, same designer etc, but the headroom is at least 6.5' or close to it. My sons can stand up with no issues. You may find that you need to get into the mid 30' range to find enough headroom. The bigger version of my boat that is 36', again same designer has a bit more headroom, but it does shrink going forward as mine does. The CS is pretty equal going forward. You can tell how well headroom issues will be by how the cabin top is sloped or not.

There are a number of boats that will work for you, it is a matter of just plain getting on them, and when you do find the one you like, you will know it.

marty


----------



## AuntB (Dec 31, 2009)

Marty, I did not notice that was your boat. She looks like a fine boat. Head room is important to me in part because I intend to spend time on her. More than just day sailing. I like to get further out with trips of several days. So my boat will be used more like a camper. 
We looked at boats this weekend rather than getting out on the water. Odd as it sounds, we could not find either the Tartan 34 or the Pearson 10. The Tartan had moved and the Pearson was sailing. We did look at a Pearson 303. I had never been on one. It was designed to be the biggest boat possible with a 30' hull. It was simple, clean, and looked to be well maintained. A simple sailing plan would make her an ideal single handler. It was easy to move around above and below decks. She appeared to be a fine boat for the bay. Reviews and discussions on the web confirmed that when I got home.
There are a lot of choices. 
Still want to look at the Tartan and the Pearson 10. Maybe next weekend.


----------

